# Fans



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

about a year or so back, someone posted a thread about cooling fans and someone posted a link to a company that sold fans used to cool inboard motors on boats (waterproof, in a tube, really moved the CFM) does anyone have that link?

Cray


----------



## Cliff Sager (Aug 21, 2003)

Cray,
I think my post is what you were looking for. 

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=5776&highlight=


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

I have Endless Breeze Fans attached to the front door of both of my Ainley crates in my truck http://www.fantasticvent.com/products/endless_breeze/endless_breeze.html
These fans put out a lot of air and have very little Amp draw, infact I have ran them for 6+ hours with out starting my truck and it had no effect on my truck battery. I just wired in two 12 volt plug adapters in the back of my truck. The fans are also very quite so its easy on the dogs ears. I just used bunjee cord to attach them to the crate doors.

I hope this helps

Greg


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks, appreciate it!


Cray


----------



## captdan (Jan 25, 2004)

Cray,

Try westmarine.com

Dan Rice


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

I just bought one of these on eBay...best price I've found.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=4547232619


----------



## prophet (Mar 2, 2005)

Not to steal the thread but have any of you powered these fans
with something like this
Coleman 3 In1 Emergency
Jumpstart System With
Compressor & Light PMJ8161

Reverse Polarity Indicator - lets the consumer know the proper connections have been made 18 amp/hour maintenance free, sealed lead acid battery 24? heavy duty, color coded booster cables store in holsters on each side of unit 450 cold-cranking amps / 900 peak amps 260 psi compressor with built-in digital pressure gauge Push button charge status indicator Dual 12 Volt DC power ports 2 built-in work lights Cable power ON/OFF safety switch Includes AC & DC charging cords
________
Rear-Engine Mercedes-Benz


----------



## KC Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

Cray,

Another recent post you may find helpful.

Steve

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=19737&highlight=fan


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

I have been using the Walmart clip-on fans that operate off the cigarette lighter, but became very interested in the Endless Breeze fans. I found their website (listed the fan for $69 & $7 s/h) and found a dealer near me. When I called to see if they had the fan in stock (I hate to wait for things), he was going to have to order one, but his price was $82.00. When I told him I could order it from the internet for $76.00, the dealer brought his price down to $72.00 (and no sales tax since he is located in Delaware!).

Suppose to pick up the fan today 

Vicky


----------

